# Down Regulation CYSTS



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi,
I always seem to get these! This is my third attempt at FET (one transfer, one cancelled) and I am almost certain I have them again. I am so frustrated and wondered if anyone else had experienced them and if they knew what causes them. Scan next week to confirm. They seem to go after 2 more weeks of down regulation but it is just sore at the moment and I was hoping to get going sooner rather than later with this cycle...arrggh!
Thanks all xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Has anyone else had these? I am a bit worried now as it does not seem to be very common!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I've heard of a few ladies have cysts from the meds - might be worth having a look on the IVF boards? 
What does your clinic say?

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

  

Mini xx


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hiya,

I thought I should message you and say that you are not alone with this problem.  

I also suffer with flare cysts caused by the down reg drug, I asked why I always seem to suffer with them but then disappear if they leave me for another few weeks and I was just told that some women just react to the drugs (not a very helpful response I know!!).  I've had them on every cycle so before the last FET that we had last year, I pushed for immune tests and a change of protocol.  My immune results came back all clear and they gave me the pill for 2 weeks before I gave myself the prostap jab, 2 weeks later I went for a scan - guess what??  I still had them on my left ovary, but there were so many and I even had a lead follicle (nurses words), she gave up counting & measuring them in the end  .  They left me for another week and then I went back and they'd shrunk but I still had one on my left ovary.  We went ahead with the transfer, everything else was perfect, but it was still a BFN  .

We had our follow up consultation back in November and we saw the doctor who did the transfer and she was lovely, really helpful and completely seemed to get our fustration (she seemed genuinely surprised to see us).  She wanted me to go back on the pill but I felt it was a bit pointless seeing as it didn't help last time, but she phoned me back and our consultant wanted me to go back on the pill for 3 months and I have to have a scan to check my left ovary before they'll let us go ahead with our last ice babies.  So, here I am counting down the days till I've finished 3 packets of the pill, waiting to get the thumbs up to start our last FET.  If this fails, its back to starting a fresh cycle for us  .  The only other thing they have changed is my progesterone support from cyclogest to gestone - I've no idea whether or not this will make a huge difference though.

We have been told over and over again that they don't interfere with the embryo implanting, what does your clinc think?

I hope I've helped you in some way.  I hope your scan goes well and that it allows you to move onto the next stage, will keep my fingers crossed for you, let me know how you get on.

Ruthybee


----------



## Nell_ (Aug 8, 2011)

I didn't down-reg for my fresh cycles but i did for this last FET and I had cysts on my down-reg scan. One on each ovary and as I started the estrogen i also got a dominant follicle (I was told that didn't matter).

I down-regged with prostap and it works by giving you an estrogen surge first, I POAS to see this and alongside my tummy cramps the estrogen surge lasted a week for me.....pretty sure this is what gave me the cysts.


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you both so much for sharing, it does really help me to know I am not the only one, and perhaps it is just a down side of the meds for some ladies. this is the third time it has happened. the first time they went after 2 extra weeks of DRing, the second time was on a mock cycle and they were still there but smaller after 5 weeks DRing. My clinic will not go ahead if they are active cysts (I know they are as my boobs are killing me!) Also, I actually feel like I am ovulating now, even after 4 weeks of DR meds! It is so strange, I guess I will find out on Monday. If they are still big or growing then I will scrap this cycle, wait for a bleed and request a natural FET, as I dont want to waste my money on all the immune meds if the cycle isnt right!
Thanks again both xxxxxxxx


----------

